# Golden Gate Trust Company



## Mihály

Helló!

Mi lenne a legjobb fordítás szerintetek arra, hogy Golden Gate Trust Company? Én lefordítottam már valahogy, de azt egyelőre inkább nem dobom be, majd talán ha kaptam egy-két választ.

Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Üdv,
Márpedig helyi szokásainknak az felelne meg, ha "bedobnád". Sőt, kellene egy kis magyarázat is, mert egyébként nem világos, hogy miért akarnád egy cég nevét lefordítani. (Nem szoktuk. Ha csak nem információként akarjuk megadni, zárójelben, miután először megjelenik a szövegben.)


----------



## Mihály

Azért fordítom le, mert egy novellában szerepel, és angolul hagyni nem lenne jó ott. Én Golden Gate Megtakarítási Vállalatnak fordítottam, ami lehet hogy nem a legideálisabb megoldás. Egy Hammett-novelláról van szó különben, és San Franciscóban játszódik a történet, ott van ez a Trust Company is.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a Golden Gate marad így (erre gondoltam). 
A trust company a külkereskedelmi szótáram szerint (és speciálisan az USA-ban) = investment (magyar megfelelő nélkül!). 

Szerintem semmiféleképpen nem "megtakarítási vállalat" (ez a lakosság pénzével foglalkozik), inkább befektetési (ha van ilyen), ami a tőkések pénzével. 
Egyébként van olyan eset is, amikor a tröszt egyedül is jó, de olyan is, hogy a kartell.

Tehát lehetne: 1.Golden Gate Befektetési Társaság vagy 2. G.G. Töszt (esetleg 3. G.G. Kartell). (Lehet, hogy az 1. és a 2. gyakorlatilag ugyanazt jelenti.)

Szerintem lehet, hogy akkor lenne értelme lefordítani pontosan, ha a történet szempontjából van jelentősége, mert különben kényelmetlenül hosszú a név.  
Ha pl. a céget egy aránylag kevés tulajdonosból álló, kis csoport vezeti és fontos, hogy kíméletlenül érvényesíthetik az érdekeiket, hiszen nem kell sok személlyel megküzdeniük ehhez..., akkor fontos a pontos fordítás. 

Nem tudom, hogy valaki másnak van-e valami alaposabb ismerete a kereskedelmi nyelvezeteről, de remélem, hogy azért valami ötletet sikerült adni.


----------



## Mihály

Igen, köszönöm, a Befektetési Társaság egyelőre elég jól hangzik nekem. Azt elfelejtettem írni, hogy kb. egy bankról van szó a szövegben, de legalábbis egy olyan intézményről, ahova pénzt tesznek be az emberek, ahonnan pénzt vesznek ki, ahol csekkeket váltanak be és számlát vezetnek stb.


----------



## Cagey

In case you don't know this:

Golden Gate Bridge is the name of the famous bridge at the entrance to the San Francisco Bay.  Many businesses in San Francisco are named "Golden Gate [something]."    The name tells us where it is. 

I don't think this will affect your translation, but I thought someone might find it interesting.


----------



## Zsanna

Thanks, Cagey, but the problem is rather with the other part of the expression... 
Can a "trust company" be a sort of a bank? 
In my dictionary there is only the indication that in the US it is "investment" but it's not really helpful...


----------



## Cagey

A _trust company_ is an institution that administers trusts.*  Trust companies are often banks, though they don't need to be. We think of trusts as the sort of thing wealthy people set up for their heirs, setting up conditions that must be met before the heirs can get the money, or distributing it periodically, rather than giving it out in a lump sum.  From the point of view of a novelist, describing a bank as a trust company associates it with rich people and their money.  I don't know what happens in the novel, but it may be that one of the characters is living on inherited money and must deal with the trust company and its requirements in order to gain access to the money.  


*Here is Wiki's explanation of trusts:The "trust" name refers to the ability of the institution's trust  department to act as a trustee – someone who administers financial assets  on behalf of another. The assets are typically held in the form of a trust, a legal instrument that  spells out the beneficiaries and what the money can be spent for.​


----------



## Zsanna

Thanks, Cagey! 
That explains why it can do what a bank does. (I have never thought of trusts as banks but then I'm not an expert.)


----------



## Mihály

Thank you Cagey!

De még mindig jó lenne, ha mondana valaki egy jó magyar szót rá!


----------



## Zsanna

Találtam egy magyar céget, ami Trust and Investment Company - ezt Vagyonkezelési és Befektetési Társaságnak fordították. (Ha rákattintasz a webcíműkre, látható a magyar név.)


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm szépen!


----------

